# In Ear Headphone With Mic For Android



## jackal_79 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi,
 Iam looking for a good in-ear headphone with Mic for using with my G2. I am using phillips SHE7005 which suddenly stopped working on the right headphone. My budget is maximum of 1000 /-

Should i go for my old model SHE7005 or are there any better ones from Philips in my budget range or from other products like soundmagic ES18S?


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jul 21, 2015)

SoundMAGIC ES18S

Since a very long time I am using various brand but this time I took a chance to shift from brand to product. Initially i gone through the details of this ES18sRB , well i was satisfied with its cost. Let me tell you when i actually heard a sound of it its really nice to comment its a real SOUNDMAGIC. Best in these days. perfect Bass. Those who prefer Bass effect go for this one. apart from Bass ultimate sound clarity, noise cancellation just fell it you will not be dis-pointed at all.

**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi, anyone has any better suggestions?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 22, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Hi, anyone has any better suggestions?



EDSE, ED8m, ED9.

ES18 can't even stand before all the above options.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2015)

Pick ES18 if you want to buy a new IEM after a year or so but want good bass and noise cancellation.

My es18's wire is getting cracks all over it. Using cello tape to delay its breaking.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 22, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> EDSE, ED8m, ED9.
> 
> ES18 can't even stand before all the above options.



Hi, i am not aware of the above models. Which brand are they from? Are they coming under 1000/-? My primary use of the headphones will be for voice calls. But i also use it a lot for watching movies on my laptop and listening to music on my phone. So i need something that will satisfy all these functions. i.e i need a good VFM product

Note:- I am ready to add another 500 as a last resort if it will get me the right product.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 22, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Hi, i am not aware of the above models. Which brand are they from? Are they coming under 1000/-? My primary use of the headphones will be for voice calls. But i also use it a lot for watching movies on my laptop and listening to music on my phone. So i need something that will satisfy all these functions. i.e i need a good VFM product
> 
> Note:- I am ready to add another 500 as a last resort if it will get me the right product.



But any of these eyes closed . These are from the brand "Knowledge Zenith" and yeah if possible so also buy ES18 and aware everyone here the differences between ES18 so that they can stop talking about ES18.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 22, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> But any of these eyes closed . These are from the brand "Knowledge Zenith" and yeah if possible so also buy ES18 and aware everyone here the differences between ES18 so that they can stop talking about ES18.



Ok. Are these available online?

- - - Updated - - -

Never mind. Found it in snapdeal. They don't seem to be a well known brand. Are they better than skullcandy or soundmagic if you don't mind my asking?

- - - Updated - - -

I found this article : *www.reviewmore.com/best-in-ear-headphones-with-mic-under-rs-1500

The seinheiser one has a lot of good reviews on amazon. I know it's expensive. But anyone who has used these care to share their thoughts on this?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone ?

- - - Updated - - -

Hi i am still confused on my choice for an earphone. Many of the sites that reviewed the earphones shows it's capabilities in terms of listening to music. However, as i mentioned earlier, i need something balanced for listening to music/ movies as well as for voice calls ( which i have many) and will be long lasting. So please advice as best as you can.


----------



## dissel (Jul 24, 2015)

There is no KZ ED9 to be found in Snap Deal....There is no Indian E-Com Site that listed those ATM.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 24, 2015)

dissel said:


> There is no KZ ED9 to be found in Snap Deal....There is no Indian E-Com Site that listed those ATM.



Knowledge Zenith ED9


Anyway, hopefully I will be receiving these today... Posting a review shortly!!!


----------



## dissel (Jul 24, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Knowledge Zenith ED9
> 
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I will be receiving these today... Posting a review shortly!!!



Ohh...This HiFinage mostly not able to ship this product in my location, If any E-Com site listed those then it may possible via there courier partner, but thanks for posting the info.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 24, 2015)

dissel said:


> Ohh...This HiFinage mostly not able to ship this product in my location, If any E-Com site listed those then it may possible via there courier partner, but thanks for posting the info.



Sad! What HiFiNage told you?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 24, 2015)

Cowon EM1 with mic @ 975


----------



## dissel (Jul 24, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> Sad! What HiFiNage told you?



They Don't ship product in any Eastern Region State - 

I think this is because of their location, If they situated at Mumbai like 'ProAudioHome' or 'Headphone Zone' then they able to reach every corner of India.

Anyhow my interest about ED9 is because some people claim it is better than Piston 3 .....Is this True ?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 24, 2015)

dissel said:


> They Don't ship product in any Eastern Region State -
> 
> I think this is because of their location, If they situated at Mumbai like 'ProAudioHome' or 'Headphone Zone' then they able to reach every corner of India.
> 
> Anyhow my interest about ED9 is because some people claim it is better than Piston 3 .....Is this True ?



I think you should contact HiFiNage and let them know about the shipping issues you have.

I have heard only pistons 2 and ED9 is better than this. ED9 doesn't have boomy bass like pistons 3 and mids are also better in ED9.


----------



## dissel (Jul 24, 2015)

High-Fidelity said:


> I think you should contact HiFiNage and let them know about the shipping issues you have.
> 
> I have heard only pistons 2 and ED9 is better than this. ED9 doesn't have boomy bass like pistons 3 and mids are also better in ED9.



Thanks for the suggestion - Contacted them via Email & Got prompt reply - Lets See.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 25, 2015)

dissel said:


> They Don't ship product in any Eastern Region State -
> 
> I think this is because of their location, If they situated at Mumbai like 'ProAudioHome' or 'Headphone Zone' then they able to reach every corner of India.
> 
> Anyhow my interest about ED9 is because some people claim it is better than Piston 3 .....Is this True ?



Dude, currently I am studying in Silchar which is located in Assam- An Eastern region state... Am sure they will ship to Kolkata since they can ship to Assam!!!


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 25, 2015)

Can someone reply?. Should i go for ED9 (Not sure whether they will ship to south region), Xiaomi Piston (Not sure which model), sennheiser cx 275s or soundmagic ES 18S?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Knowledge Zenith ED9
> 
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I will be receiving these today... Posting a review shortly!!!



Did you get it? Waiting for the review. 
If possible, do a comparison with ES18's Sound and build quality.


----------



## dissel (Jul 25, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Dude, currently I am studying in Silchar which is located in Assam- An Eastern region state... Am sure they will ship to Kolkata since they can ship to Assam!!!



Thanks...Ordered one Yesterday (Final Checkout Price will be 968/- including Tax & Shipping Charges) , I contacted them via there E-Mail Support and within a min or two got reply. They Shipped & Today it reached Kolkata Hub (according to Tracking Page) but I may not get them before Tuesday.



jackal_79 said:


> Can someone reply?. Should i go for ED9 (Not sure whether they will ship to south region), Xiaomi Piston (Not sure which model), sennheiser cx 275s or soundmagic ES 18S?



If you want ED9 shoot them an E-mail with your PIN code, I'm sure they definitely  reply - There Courier Partner is Blue Dart. So Far I used Piston 2.0 above mentioned IEM - Lets see how this one comparing to Piston 2.0.

Can't wait to know.... what this KZ madness all over the net.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 25, 2015)

Please post a small review over sound quality compared to Mi Pistons 3 and JBL T200A


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 26, 2015)

Look at the price for ED9 on ebay. Not sure why so high

KZ ED9 Earphones Heavy Bass Hifi DJ Stereo Noise Isolation Ipod Iphone MP3 | eBay

- - - Updated - - -

Can someone tell me how ED 9 is better than the sennheiser and soundmagic models i have mentioned earlier?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 26, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## jackal_79 (Jul 30, 2015)

Has anyone bought the ED9?. Can they share the review?


----------



## sandynator (Jul 31, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Has anyone bought the ED9?. Can they share the review?



It could be definitely worth upgrade to lower iems like sounmagic etc under 2k. but at 2k my guess is t peos is still better choice.

BTW you can get ED9 from here...
Knowledge Zenith ED9

Contact hifinage for detail clarifications.

I hope this helps.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 1, 2015)

Including shipping and tax Hifinage charging me 968/- whereas a ES18S will only cost 695 from amazon. Should i order ED9 or ES18S ?


----------



## sandynator (Aug 1, 2015)

Go with ed9
Sm are too overpriced now 
Or
Mi piston 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Including shipping and tax Hifinage charging me 968/- whereas a ES18S will only cost 695 from amazon. Should i order ED9 or ES18S ?



ES18 costs ~500.


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ES18 costs ~500.


ES18 does not have microphone. I want something with microphone which is ES18S / ED9 / Sennheiser CX275


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 8, 2015)

Ordered and received a new ED9. Been using it for last 4 days. Don't think I can post a review of it. But here is my opinion.
           Sound is good although I have only used it for watching movie clips and tv shows. Have not got around to listening to music yet. My biggest worry however is that it looks very cheap, especially the cables. Not sure if it will last for years. But sometimes looks can be deceiving. Only time will tell.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 8, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Ordered and received a new ED9. Been using it for last 4 days. Don't think I can post a review of it. But here is my opinion.
> Sound is good although I have only used it for watching movie clips and tv shows. Have not got around to listening to music yet. My biggest worry however is that it looks very cheap, especially the cables. Not sure if it will last for years. But sometimes looks can be deceiving. Only time will tell.



How's the sound isolation? Can you compare it to any other IEM's ? Piston?


----------



## dissel (Aug 8, 2015)

Techguy said:


> How's the sound isolation? Can you compare it to any other IEM's ? Piston?



No Idea about Piston 3 Though,
Comparing Piston 2.0 -> ED-9 is defiantly upgrade in Sound Quality...Vocals (Mids) are not suppressed due to other frequency.

Point to note with ED-9 or most KZ IEM with Mic comes only with Single Button (Play /Pause & Next Song, Phone Call Supported) - No Vol Up / Down.

No Complete Sound Isolation.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 8, 2015)

dissel said:


> No Idea about Piston 3 Though,
> Comparing Piston 2.0 -> ED-9 is defiantly upgrade in Sound Quality...Vocals (Mids) are not suppressed due to other frequency.
> 
> Point to note with ED-9 or most KZ IEM with Mic comes only with Single Button (Play /Pause & Next Song, Phone Call Supported) - No Vol Up / Down.
> ...



Noise isolation/ fit compared to Piston2? Comfort?
So ED9 is better than Piston 2 when it comes to sound?


----------



## dissel (Aug 8, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Noise isolation/ fit compared to Piston2? Comfort?




Piston 2 (P2) is Very Light (sometime feels there is nothing in my ear if Music not playing) comparing ED-9 but during usage (No Running or Work out though) I didn't feel ED-9 is heavy or going to fall from the Ear or So... I used Medium Size Ear Tip with Both Filter which provide perfect fit & isolation , but some user may snuggest Small Tip for the Neutral Filter (Brass) to get perfect fit / isolation.

When Music playing Noise Cancellation is excellent - But if the music paused you can continue conversation with other people situated near you or same room...and so is the case of P2. 



Techguy said:


> So ED9 is better than Piston 2 when it comes to sound?



This is subjective - I find ED-9 is better sounding than P2, The Difference is not that huge... with Bass (Gold) Filter - User with ED-9 and P2 get same amount of Bass & Treble - There is no change, but ED-9 can yield good amount of Mids / Vocal comparing P2....and with Neutral Filter (Brass) the sound of ED-9 goes to different category <--- This is why this ED-9 is so popular/ praise among audio enthusiastic. 

----

If you are into EDM and Bass Only - Go For Piston (as the comfort is proven fact for P2) and you also get complete remote mic with vol up and down - But if you care about detailing (with Tight Budget) - chose no other than ED-9.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 11, 2015)

dissel said:


> Piston 2 (P2) is Very Light (sometime feels there is nothing in my ear if Music not playing) comparing ED-9 but during usage (No Running or Work out though) I didn't feel ED-9 is heavy or going to fall from the Ear or So... I used Medium Size Ear Tip with Both Filter which provide perfect fit & isolation , but some user may snuggest Small Tip for the Neutral Filter (Brass) to get perfect fit / isolation.
> 
> When Music playing Noise Cancellation is excellent - But if the music paused you can continue conversation with other people situated near you or same room...and so is the case of P2.
> 
> ...



Sound Isolation? I travel by bus; will it leak noises from outside?>


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

Where does piston 3 come in here


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi all! don't know if i can use the same thread. My ED9 had just gone faulty( left channel is not working). The 1 year warranty only covers manufacturing defects(Never read through the warranty conditions before buying. My bad!). Above that i am also not able to find my bill. So i don't think i will be getting a replacement. So please suggest me a good In Ear headphone with mic which i would be using for watching movies / tv series/ music and talking on phone. Budget remains same.Please help


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 6, 2016)

How is mi piston 3?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 7, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> How is mi piston 3?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk

- - - Updated - - -

I have narrowed down my options to :

Soundmagic ES 18S In-Ear Headphones with Mic (Black/Silver)

xiaomi mi piston 3 

Any help in deciding will be much appreciated!

- - - Updated - - -

bump!

- - - Updated - - -

bump again!


----------



## sarincv (Mar 8, 2016)

Try these..
Link: Buy JBL T150A White Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 9, 2016)

sarincv said:


> Try these..
> Link: Buy JBL T150A White Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


Looks good! Will check it out. Thanks!. You have used this? How is this compared to other two I mentioned earlier?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sarincv (Mar 9, 2016)

I m having T100A which is good but not used the other two..T100A is pretty good for music and calls. Also the mic position is better.

Don't expect heavy bass from this but it has clarity.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 9, 2016)

Can anyone who has used Soundmagic and piston3 suggest on these two?

Soundmagic ES 18S / 19S In-Ear Headphones with Mic (Black/Silver)

xiaomi mi piston 3


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 11, 2016)

bump!

- - - Updated - - -

Someone please help!


----------



## aakaash (Mar 11, 2016)

You can try the Mi Pistons 3.0 which are available for Rs. 999 on mi.com (if you are lucky). My friend has a pair and they sound very good. If not you can try out the Soundmagic ES18 with the mic. I have mine (without mic) for nearly 2 and a half years and they sound amazing, almost on par with my Sennheiser HD202II.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 12, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> You can try the Mi Pistons 3.0 which are available for Rs. 999 on mi.com (if you are lucky). My friend has a pair and they sound very good. If not you can try out the Soundmagic ES18 with the mic. I have mine (without mic) for nearly 2 and a half years and they sound amazing, almost on par with my Sennheiser HD202II.


why lucky? Any problems in getting hold of piston 3? And what about es19s?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## aakaash (Mar 12, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> why lucky? Any problems in getting hold of piston 3? And what about es19s?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk



Lucky because they hardly remain in stock. I don't have the es19s and so cannot comment on those. If they are supposed to be the successor to the es18 then they should be good as the es18 were hands down the best sounding iems below Rs.1000.


----------



## jackal_79 (Mar 12, 2016)

swans d1010mkii said:


> Lucky because they hardly remain in stock. I don't have the es19s and so cannot comment on those. If they are supposed to be the successor to the es18 then they should be good as the es18 were hands down the best sounding iems below Rs.1000.



I heard that there a lot of fakes available of piston3. Can i buy from this site:   Buy Xiaomi Mi In-Ear Headphones Online(Mi Piston 3) - Mi Indi           ?


----------



## aakaash (Mar 12, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> I heard that there a lot of fakes available of piston3. Can i buy from this site:   Buy Xiaomi Mi In-Ear Headphones Online(Mi Piston 3) - Mi Indi           ?



Sure, these should be the original ones as they are being sold in mi.com. My friend bought them from there as well. But beware of some sellers from ebay, they may be fake. But the ones from mi.com should be just fine. Cheers!!!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 10, 2016)

after reading and intensive research online i have ordered SoundMagic ES18S wil wait for it delivery


----------



## yatishgaba (May 25, 2016)

You got easily under this budget from any popular shopping sites like amazon, filpkart, ebay, etc....


----------

